# Progression of Mr. Frederick Phish



## platylover13 (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm just going to post pictures and updates of the life of my fish, Mr. Frederick Phish, A.K.A. Mr. Phish.
Day 1


















Day 2



























When I first saw Mr. Phish he was a very healthy veiltail and I liked him. Three days later I went to the petstore and bought him. He had finrot because they didn't change his water at all. He's healing nicely even though it's only been two days, and he's doing even better today than yesterday. I can't wait for my stuff to get here so I can plant his tank and make him even happier and healthier.

In the first and second photos you can see the black edges of his finrot.


----------



## FlotsamandJetsam (Oct 14, 2013)

aw get better fishy!


----------



## platylover13 (Oct 4, 2013)

I have more pics that I will post later, the 22 gal is almost ready


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

Beautiful fish. Same with my fish he had a bit of fin rot but it started to clear up 2 days later. Also, I thought about doing something where I found the betta cup with the worst water then took a sample to give to them to test. If their testing works, then it should prove to them that they are mistreating the bettas.


----------



## platylover13 (Oct 4, 2013)

Days 3, 4, and 5.  Mr. Phish is doing great, fin rot is almost gone. He should be in the big tank soon, my stuff is almost here.


----------



## platylover13 (Oct 4, 2013)

Big picture day, day 6!!! 























































In some of them you can see where his dorsal fin has curled from the bad water quality at the petstore.


----------



## platylover13 (Oct 4, 2013)

Woo Hoo! Plants got here today so the 22 gal. is planted now, just have to wait for the rest of the stuff and Phish gets to go into the tank!!!


----------



## platylover13 (Oct 4, 2013)

So I was able to get the heater and filter going so now fish are in!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is it the lighting or is your fish really that orange? Lol


----------



## platylover13 (Oct 4, 2013)

No he's red haha, I was shining a flashlight because I was also checking his fin rot


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Red? lol He looks orange. He's pretty.


----------



## platylover13 (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you


----------

